# noob archer from the Philippines



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* reden1024. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks, you guys!


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Magandang Umaga. Ang pangalan ko Simon. My Tagalog is Rusty. Taga Olongapo Ako. Welcome again.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Good shooting!!!!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome, noob.:shade:


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

aaah... many thanks!  hope i could learn more from you guys.

(@ Northwest75 ) -- cool! kabayan, right? no, not rusty at all!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Mabuhay!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

reden1024 said:


> aaah... many thanks!  hope i could learn more from you guys.
> 
> (@ Northwest75 ) -- cool! kabayan, right? no, not rusty at all!



Half Pinoy!.lol. Welcome again to the forum. Ang familia ko nasa Manila, Gen. Santos and Pangpamnga.


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Mabuhay sa Archerytalk :wink: Saan sa Laguna?I just came back to London last week from Zamboanga :wink:


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------

